# Can Piranha get "Mad Cow Disease?"



## MStiers (Mar 21, 2003)

I was just bored here at work and got to thinking about the Piranhas' tolerence to diseases and wondered if they would be adversely affected by "Mad Cow?" I know that I wouldn't be feeding my Piranha any beefheart for an extended period of time, especially if I lived in Canada.


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

good question, I would like to know the answer to that as well


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

i would not think so its an ilness asscociated with mammals i dont think mammalian ilness can be caught by fish
dixon


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)




----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

MStiers said:


> I was just bored here at work and got to thinking about the Piranhas' tolerence to diseases and wondered if they would be adversely affected by "Mad Cow?" I know that I wouldn't be feeding my Piranha any beefheart for an extended period of time, especially if I lived in Canada.


 Blame Canada








j/k


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

People think up some strange sh!t!!!


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

you have eat brain, or spinal matter to contract BSE.


----------



## MStiers (Mar 21, 2003)

Thanks for the info. I was just bored and figured I'd be a post hore on that question.


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

Honda99_300ex said:


> Blame Canada
> 
> :rasp: j/k


 ahhaah.. BLAME CANADA... DA DA DA DEE DA..


----------



## DanJ (Dec 23, 2003)

id rather take my chances poundin back beef then stroll down a US street

what what what


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

I think the immune systems on Ps are way different from humans. Think about it.. these guys eat the nastiest, dying, and even already dead carcusses in the wild. No worries man.


----------



## Misbehavin (Jan 3, 2004)

xtreme_pingu said:


> People think up some strange sh!t!!!


 oh so true :laugh:


----------

